# Closer to a purchase



## BlakBird (May 2, 2014)

Thinking about a used T3i or a used 7D. It the extra $300 for the 7D really worth it?
Depending on how much of an offer I get for my used XTi and 2 lenses it could be an easy upgrade purchase or more costly.


----------



## goodguy (May 2, 2014)

T3i and 7D use same sensor so you should get roughly same low light performance and IQ but other then that you are looking at two very different animals.
The 7D is a tough fast shooting magnesium made sport camera with a fantastic AF system while the T3i is pretty much the most basic camera you can get from Canon today after the T3 and T5
Is the 7D worth the extra 300$ ?

ABSOLUTLY!!!!!


----------



## BlakBird (May 2, 2014)

goodguy said:


> T3i and 7D use same sensor so you should get roughly same low light performance and IQ but other then that you are looking at two very different animals.
> The 7D is a tough fast shooting magnesium made sport camera with a fantastic AF system while the T3i is pretty much the most basic camera you can get from Canon today after the T3 and T5
> Is the 7D worth the extra 300$ ?
> 
> ABSOLUTLY!!!!!



That's what I needed to hear.


----------



## 786soul (May 2, 2014)

goodguy said:


> T3i and 7D use same sensor so you should get roughly same low light performance and IQ but other then that you are looking at two very different animals.
> The 7D is a tough fast shooting magnesium made sport camera with a fantastic AF system while the T3i is pretty much the most basic camera you can get from Canon today after the T3 and T5
> Is the 7D worth the extra 300$ ?
> 
> ABSOLUTLY!!!!!



Wholeheartedly agree. I've held both and just that difference is worth the $300. 7D is extremely fast, rugged, used by pro's as second bodies actually. Don't shortchange yourself you'll end up keeping it longer too.


----------



## Lumens (May 2, 2014)

I own a T2i and a 7D,  The T2i is very similar to the T3i.  The T3i is just one year newer than the T2i, and very similar in features and build.  It comes NO WHERE close to the 7D.  Worth the extra $300 - You Bet!!


----------



## BlakBird (May 3, 2014)

I found a used 7D on Amazon for $599. The seller describes it as in perfect working condition, but some scuffs and scratches under the body including some scratches on the screen. Lastly a small tear on the rubber part around the view finder. 

Asking for photos but it may not come in the time I'm hoping. Comes with a 30 day money back deal.
Personally, if those are the only blemishes I'd be happy to drop $600 on it at that price. 
Thoughts?


----------



## BlakBird (May 3, 2014)

Here's a link.
http://www.amazon.com/Canon-CMOS-Di...GTTW/ref=aag_m_pw_dp?ie=UTF8&m=A2J093EW0IOWBT
and yes I already have two prime lenses to go with it.


----------



## CoBilly (May 3, 2014)

That's a great deal if it's in perfect working condition with some cosmetic blemishes.  My advice would be to scoop that up and play around with it A LOT in the first 30 days. If something isn't quite right or you don't feel 100% about it just return it


----------



## BlakBird (May 3, 2014)

CoBilly said:


> That's a great deal if it's in perfect working condition with some cosmetic blemishes.  My advice would be to scoop that up and play around with it A LOT in the first 30 days. If something isn't quite right or you don't feel 100% about it just return it



Makes sense to me. Quite possibly purchasing this bad boy as early as tonight.
Thanks.


----------



## BlakBird (May 3, 2014)

It says the shutter count is 42,000 actuations. Is that okay?


----------



## BlakBird (May 3, 2014)

To hell with it, just bought it. I got a 30 day trial period to decide if I'll keep it anyway.


----------



## JohnTrav (May 4, 2014)

BlakBird said:


> To hell with it, just bought it. I got a 30 day trial period to decide if I'll keep it anyway.



Congrats you will love the camera.  I have seen them with over 100k shutter actuation and still running strong.


----------



## goodguy (May 5, 2014)

BlakBird said:


> To hell with it, just bought it. I got a 30 day trial period to decide if I'll keep it anyway.


Congrats and enjoy your new camera


----------



## TCampbell (May 5, 2014)

BlakBird said:


> To hell with it, just bought it. I got a 30 day trial period to decide if I'll keep it anyway.



Congrats! The 7D should have a 150,000 count shutter-life -- so this camera is about 1/3rd of the way in.  Technically a shutter can fail at any time, but that's the estimate.  

The eyecup is replaceable.  It slides off.  If it's damaged and you want it replaced that's easily done.

The 7D uses CF cards (not SD cards).  When the 7D was a new model, the CF cards had much faster transfer speeds (today the SD cards are caught up... but back then a CF card was about 5 times faster than an SD card and this camera was built for speed.)  That means you'll want to pick up a couple of CF cards and ... you may want to get a CF card reader for your computer.


----------

